# Spring training is ON!!



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey guys! 

Guess who's  back??  I just came back from a week down in Florida. Gained a few pounds while on vacation and now it's time to really work it  
I'll be posting meals and workouts here


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2005)

Sunday 13th:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1 cc yoghurt, spinach, salsa
2: 6 oz chicken, veggies, 1/3 tbsp canola oil, lc bbq sauce
3: 7 whites, veggies, cheese, salsa
4: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, flax seeds, lc milk
5: 5 oz turkey, veggies
6: protein shake, 1 tbsp pb

Totals:
1411cals
204g protein
45g carbs
41g fat

Workouts:
- 45 min running on the trails. Kicked my butt! First time running on the trails this year, have been sticking to the treadmill. The hills were killer  Felt so good though, I remembered what I love about running outside


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

G'luck Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks LW


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks gwcaton


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

Good Luck with it!!! I'll be keeping up with you


----------



## PreMier (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Jenny


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome back Jenny!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome back Jenny!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome back Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Arch 

Hey Jake 

Thanks Greeky, Sara and Brit!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Monday 14th:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1/2 yolk, 1/4 cup oats, lc milk, salsa, spinach
2: 5.5 oz chicken, veggies, 5 almonds, bbq sauce
3: 7 whites, 1/2 yolk, salsa, veggies, 1,3 cc yoghurt
4: 5 oz turkey, veggies, 1/2 tbsp pb, bbq sauce, 1 triscuit
5: protein shake, 1 tbsp pb

Totals:
1606 cals
211g protein 55%
61g carbs 18%
50g fat 27%

WorkoutS:
- AM: 30 min elliptical
- Weights: Chest & triceps
DB benchpress: 4x8 (did 7 reps with the 40lbs dumbells  )
Incline benchpress: 3x8
Cable cross: 3x8-10
Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
Over head press: 3x8


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Jenny!! Good to see you back! How are you and Justin doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

welcome back miss Jenny!
How is school?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Andrea!  Justin and I are doing great thanks  We just  came back from a week in Florida. I ate bad the whole week and feel soooo soft right now!! I'm working hard on tightening back up now though.  

NT, hey! It's good to see you in here! How are you and the family doing??


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

w/o looks good, diet looks good!!! Keep pushin


----------



## ZECH (Mar 14, 2005)

Man, I thought this was about baseball 
Hi Jenny


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome back and good luck!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Arch.. I'm trying. Need to get that four pack back.. Only a two pack now.. Aiming for a six pack.. Would be sooo cool if I was insanely lean when I go back to Sweden and surprised everyone 

Dg, hey! I know, I had baseball in the back of my mind  It's my own spring training though, time to hit the trails and get beach ready


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Mike, good to see you again!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 14, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> when I go back to Sweden and surprised everyone


Is this a visit or you going back permanently?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, my exchange year is over in May.. Then I can stay for a month after that before my visa runs out. Then it's back to Sweden.. but just temporarily. Will finish my 2 years on my program to get my Masters.. Justin will finish up his degree next year and then move to Sweden to get his Masters there probably. Then we plan to move to the states after we've taken care of the Visa issue  We've got it all figured out


----------



## Eggs (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Hottie!  I like the new journal... looking forward to coming in and saying Hi now and then 

I'm still not sure why you think you're soft, I think you're looking hot.  But you're right, we should probably both work on tightening up our diets.  Especially me 

Had a great time in Florida you know... wish we could have spent more time in Clearwater though.  Next time


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey love  

Thanks for your sweet words, but I know I've been getting soft  Diet in Florida was a disaster for both of us  Before that I was pretty good though  Let's do this now and be the hottest couple by the Sunchase pool this summer


----------



## Jenny (Mar 15, 2005)

Tuesday 15th:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1/2 yolk, spinach, salsa, 1 slice lc bread, 1 tsp butter, 1 cc yoghurt
2: Low carb RTD
3: chicken, veggies, bbq sauce, 1 tbsp pb, 1 triscuit
4: 1/3 cup cottage cheese, 1/5 cup lc milk, flax seeds
5: 7 whites, spinach, salsa, ff mozzarella, mushrooms
6: proteinshake, 1 tbsp pb

Totals:
1553 cals
193g protein 52%
62g carbs 18%
53g fat 30%

Workouts:
- AM: 45min running on the trails  Woah, that was a good workout!!
- Walking to school and home, total of 30 mins


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> NT, hey! It's good to see you in here! How are you and the family doing??



things are great thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Low carb RTD?  Is that redline RTD?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

45 min. run, I doubt I could run 45 sec. on a trail. My hats definatly off to you


----------



## Jenny (Mar 15, 2005)

NT, glad to hear 

Jake, it's an EAS low carb Ready To Drink  My Tuesdays are busy and I don't have time to eat between classes. 

Arch, it was pretty tough, but fun!!  I do walk a little bit after my sprints uphill, but my heartrate rarely drops below 150bpm since I try to push myself the entire time


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Well, my exchange year is over in May.. Then I can stay for a month after that before my visa runs out. Then it's back to Sweden.. but just temporarily. Will finish my 2 years on my program to get my Masters.. Justin will finish up his degree next year and then move to Sweden to get his Masters there probably. Then we plan to move to the states after we've taken care of the Visa issue  We've got it all figured out


Are you sad about leaving?? When you two do get back, where do you plan on living? Too bad we haven't had a chance to meet being so close!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 15, 2005)

I am a little sad about leaving and I'm very very sad about being so far away from Justin for so long  He'll spend Christmas break in Sweden and I'll fly over to see him as often as I can afford it.
I don't know where we will live, right now we're thinking Tampa bay area or San Fransisco. We'll have to see where we can both get good starting jobs.
Where are you at? I feel like it's South or North Carolina..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 15, 2005)

Nevermind  I just saw Charlotte, NC! We were just there this past weekend when we drove back from Florida!! And the weekend before that when we drove down there!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Heya sweets!  I hope you had a good night of sleep.  Looking forward to a good workout with you tomorrow   Its about time for me to go to bed, but I'm going to sleep until I wake up tomorrow, then go for a run in the woods.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey honeybuns!  I love you you know  I hope you had a great run this morning  I had a great workout at Nautilus  See you in a little


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Wednesday 16:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1/2 yolk, spinach, salsa, 1/4 cup oats, lc milk, flax seeds
2: chicken breast, veggies, feta cheese, 1,5 triscuit, 1 tbsp butter, bbq sauce, 1 tbsp pb
3: protein shake
4: 0.6 cup cottage cheese, flax seeds, lc milk, 1 tbsp oats
5: 7 whites, 1/2 yolk, 1.5 tbsp pb, salsa, veggies

1558 cals
186g protein 50%
61g carbs  18%
58g fat 32%

Workouts:
- AM: 40min elliptical, 25 min powerwalk 
- Weights: Back
WG lat pulldowns: 4x8 @120lbs
T-bar rows: 3x7-8
CG rows: 3x8
CG pulldowns: 3x8
Back extensions: 4x8-12


----------



## ZECH (Mar 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I am a little sad about leaving and I'm very very sad about being so far away from Justin for so long  He'll spend Christmas break in Sweden and I'll fly over to see him as often as I can afford it.
> I don't know where we will live, right now we're thinking Tampa bay area or San Fransisco. We'll have to see where we can both get good starting jobs.
> Where are you at? I feel like it's South or North Carolina..


Florida-Too hot and humid
San Fran-Too many pansies and cost of living is about the highest in the Nation.

Give me the mountains or a pretty beach in NC or SC. I can't decide if I want to retire in the rolling hills with fresh air or at the beach somewhere. Both are nice.
I always thought somewhere around Denver would be nice, near the rockies.
Wyoming and Montana are beautiful, but too cold in the winter.
I'm sure the Gulf coast is pretty, but too humid in summer.
I rule out all big cities.
I live about 52 miles NE of Charlotte.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, those are all good points.. I just want some heat!! I've lived in Sweden all my life (well except for now) and I would love to live somewhere I don't have to wear more than a sweater in the winter 
And we don't want any hicks  I wouldn't mind Chicago or Boston, except it's so damn cold there..  I really don't care if there are gay people living in my city or not, but you're right about the high living costs.. Which wouldn't be good for us when we're just getting started.. Hmm, we have a lot to think about.. Thanks for your helo Dg!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)

come to Canada


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah right  I said a sweater for the winter, not the summer


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

I like winter.. always able to wear so many nice clothes.  Summer, all there is is shorts and shirts 

Where did you pics go?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Winter has its ups but also major downs.. I would love to be able to run outside in shorts all year long.. And there are a lot more fun things for girls to wear in the summer 

I took my pics down 


Uuuuugh.. I have an epidemiology midterm tomorrow  Don't wanna  I better get on it though  At least until Top Model starts


----------



## Jenny (Mar 18, 2005)

Friday:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/4 cup oats, lc milk, salsa
2: 4 oz chicken, veggies, 1 grapefruit
3: protein shake, cc yoghurt, 1 tbsp pb
4: 7 whites, veggies, ff cheese, salsa, mushrooms, spinach
5: 7 whites, 1/2 yolk, veggies, 1/2 tbsp cheese dip, veggies

Totals:
1492 cals
183g protein 51%
68g carbs 20%
50g fat 29%

A lot of eggs today, cals a little low for my workouts.. Oh well.. I'll eat more tomorrow 

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min run with Justin, I pushed both him and me to the limit.. Wow, great workout 
- Weights: Shoulders
Shoulder presses: 4x7-8, 30lbs dumbells
Lateral raises: 4x8, 20lbs 
Up right rows: 4x8 
Rear delt lifts: 4x15
Crunches: 4x20-30


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't want to do morning cardio today


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Jenny, w/o is lookin good!!! I hear ya, I hate morning cardio, unfortunatly it has to be done though, right?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, I skipped it this morning.. Just waited too long and got too hungry  I've done it 6 mornings in a row though, so I don't feel too bad


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi JennyJenny! 

So glad I popped in here, I didn't know you were back. You just might inspire me to start a new journal of my own.   

Everything looks great and it sounds like life is good. Glad to hear it!

What are you taking for classes this term?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey there Jenny. We haven't talked for awhile and I know why, but just wanted to drop in and see how your doing. Looking good in here. Make the most of your time here with Justin before going back to Sweden


----------



## Eggs (Mar 21, 2005)

Heya Sexy!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

Shouldnt you be asleep


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Heya Sexy!


Hey!  I really don't think you should be calling me that in HERE though


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Sweets!! Sounds like you two had a great run!!     Looking good in here babe!


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2005)

bump!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 14, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yeah, those are all good points.. I just want some heat!! I've lived in Sweden all my life (well except for now) and I would love to live somewhere I don't have to wear more than a sweater in the winter
> And we don't want any hicks  I wouldn't mind Chicago or Boston, except it's so damn cold there..  I really don't care if there are gay people living in my city or not, but you're right about the high living costs.. Which wouldn't be good for us when we're just getting started.. Hmm, we have a lot to think about.. Thanks for your helo Dg!


I have to stick up for Florida. Its hot and humid on THE ENTIRE EAST COAST all summer whether it be North Carolina, South Carolina, New England, etc etc. For me, having the weather nice the other NINE MONTHS of the year make southern Florida ( Palm Beach and south) for me paradise. And there is such as a thing as air conditioning. Beware though that the western coast ( where Tampa is) does have alot of bugs and insects that are nowhere near as prevalent as on the southeastern coast.

Personally, I 'd be against California. 1. High cost of living. The same size home there costs 2-3 times what you would pay in other parts of the country. You need a car to get anywhere in that state and its gasoline prices are the highest in the country due to taxes and other things....do we hear $3 a gallon sometime soon??? I don't see how ordinary people afford to live there. 2. Deathly tax burden and it is probably going to get worst with the budget crises going on there. 3. Too much "natural disaster" risk ( forest fires, monsoon rains leading to mudslides, earthquakes).


----------

